# Akira for April?



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I wanna enter this contest so here's the pic of him I wanna use:





I wanna use this one because you can see the coloring on his pectoral fins and his true coloring.


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

nice...he looks good


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

beautiful betta! i love the buddha ornament in the back XD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Johnificent said:


> beautiful betta! i love the buddha ornament in the back XD


 I know this thread's a bit old but thank you so much. Aki loves hiding behind it too.

Looking at this picture and him now...I hope his rays grow back quickly. He's chewed some off. Still double barbed not as many. Least he's happy. XD I was doing the waterchange and noticed a gigantic bubble nest behind the bamboo. Some of it stuck to the bamboo.


----------

